

Adventure capital: Hipster CEO coming to iOS in October - gearoidoc
http://pockettactics.com/

======
jolie1985
Do you have an android release planned?

~~~
gearoidoc
Howdy.

A few people have requested an Android version already but I'm afraid I'm
focusing on iOS for now.

